# Custom Bike Decals - Where To Buy ?



## gb155 (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning All, I am looking at getting the below decal, can you advise where I can get one made from ?

Thanks 

Gaz


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

Just buy a sharpie and write it on. When you don't want it on there anymore just use a rag and WD 40 to remove it.


----------



## fab4 (Jan 8, 2003)

gb155 said:


> Morning All, I am looking at getting the below decal, can you advise where I can get one made from ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Gaz


There's a guy in Brazil that can almost create any bike decals you wish. His name is Marco. You can email him at: [email protected]


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Victory Circle Graphics 

Skip their store and the pre-designed stuff and call them directly. They make all decals for many of the custom framebuilders.


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

brucew said:


> Victory Circle Graphics
> 
> Skip their store and the pre-designed stuff and call them directly. They make all decals for many of the custom framebuilders.


They won't do custom anymore. I emailed them.


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

Look for car customizing/accessory places - the kind of place that sells extra loud mufflers for teenage boys to put on their Honda Civics. They probably make, or can recommend, a local graphics shop.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Any sign shop can do decals. There are also sources online like

http://www.bikenames.com/
http://www.decalfx.com/


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

hell, wander over to the Lounge and look up *Chain* .... he does good decals.


----------



## LandShark'n (Jan 10, 2011)

Try Velocals.com. I never used them, but wouldn't mind hearing first hand experience from someone who does.


----------



## Tubby1536 (Jan 16, 2011)

I will second the motion for Marco. He does good work as is cheap ~$40 for a full bike kit. You can see his designs here http://designstickers.blogspot.com/

He only speaks portugese though. Bable fish helps with the communiation.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Any local sign shop. Especilly easy if you can design it on your own computer and give them a thumb drive.

Weather and UV resistant/immune material and ink. Any color and/or clear.

I've used this source for decals for a boat motor I re-habbed and the stickers not only looked OEM, they're lasting very well. The transparent ones are invisible.


----------



## foggypeake (Sep 11, 2005)

LandShark'n said:


> Try Velocals.com. I never used them, but wouldn't mind hearing first hand experience from someone who does.



I ordered from J.R., the guy who runs Velocals, and he matched a set of Scapin decals EXACTLY. He also was able replicate a Columbus EL-OS decal.

Great service and relatively quick turnaround. I'd recommend working with him.


----------



## cxl98904 (Apr 30, 2010)

try customvinyldecals.com, he did custom chinese characters for me price was very reasonable


----------



## gb155 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone

think I got sorted now


----------



## dcurzon (May 26, 2011)

i can do these. In the UK. Usually do motorcycle race teams, not really turned my hand to bicycles, but its all the same.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

Wait...

_Stone_, as in the unit of measure that equals 14lbs?

That's incredible! :thumbsup:


----------



## Schwinn564 (Jun 1, 2011)

I had a sign shop recreate mine from a digital photo i took. Excellent work, and $13.00 for the full set for my vintage Schwinn 564. The decals were nowhere to be found. Sign shop did them in 2 days. Perfect perfect perfect.https://picasaweb.google.com/EricFragSpawn/LetteringCompleteOnTheSchwinn?authkey=Gv1sRgCLvHus7krr3GLg#


----------



## johnblue2 (Jan 3, 2012)

first you have to choose your decal color what kind of color combination you wanna or ask some designer to design the decal, or if you wanna all the services from the company which you looking for decal they will make custom decal for you which you want and it will more effective because the company understand about both designing and printing solutions, PrintingBlue.com is one of the pioneer company in that field, they offering custom decal printing at very affordable price and also offering free shipping to the customers, so try with them and get quality decal printing.


----------



## NYC_CAAD (May 4, 2011)

Hey guys. Anyone know if Brazil is still in business?




fab4 said:


> There's a guy in Brazil that can almost create any bike decals you wish. His name is Marco. You can email him at: [email protected]


----------

